# Profibus Netz doppelt geladen



## Awil (16 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin recht neu was die Programmierung von SPS'en angeht. 
Nun ist mir heute leider der Fehler unterlaufen bei einer Anlage die Profibus Konfiguration doppelt zu laden. 
Step 7 V5.6 hat mir auch sofort die Meldung gegeben, dass es die Konfiguration schon gibt.
Jedoch ebenfalls das ein neues Netz mit abgeänderten Namen erstellt wird. Dies konnte ich nicht abbrechen.
Jetzt glaube ich, das ich einige Busteilnehmer doppelt habe und das dadurch auch 2 Teilnehmer nicht mehr erreichbar sind. 
Was wäre die beste Möglichkeit das wieder gerade zu biegen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meiner Dummheit behilflich sein.
Danke schonmal!
Euer Andreas


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2020)

Du hast von Step7 in die SPS geladen, oder in welche Richtung?

Doppelt gibt es in der SPS nichts, wenn du die Hardwarekonfiguration lädst, dann ist nur diese aktiv. Da gibt es nichts doppelt, oder ich verstehe dich falsch was du meinst


----------



## PN/DP (16 September 2020)

Hallo
Was meinst Du mit "_Profibus Konfiguration doppelt geladen_"? Kannst Du etwas genauer beschreiben was Du gemacht hast?
Hast Du "Station laden in PG" gemacht? Warum?

Am einfachsten/saubersten wird wohl sein: gehe zurück zum letzten Backup des Projekts.

Harald


----------



## Awil (16 September 2020)

Hey danke für eure Antworten. 
Ich glaube ich war einfach so gestresst heute das ich Laden in PG gemacht habe...
Somit glaube ich das der einzigste Fehler jetzt in meinem Programm auf dem Laptop ist wo ich z.B "SIMATIC 300(1)" mit Adressen 4* 3* 9* habe. Und der nicht erreichbare Teilnehmer an etwas anderem liegt.


----------



## NicoSch (16 September 2020)

Hey
Ja das sieht für mich schwer danach aus als hättest du die Hardwarekonfiguration in dein PG geladen.
Ich würde in deiner Situation trotzdem vom letzten Backup ausgehen, nicht das du solche Fehler in dein nächste Backup bzw. in die nächste Programmänderungen mitnimmst.

Was deine nicht erreichbaren Busteilnehmer angeht müsstest du uns ein paar genauere Infos geben. So kann ich dir schlecht helfen.


----------



## JesperMP (17 September 2020)

Ich glaube dass vielleicht hast du eine Hardware Konfiguration geladen wo die Profibus Station-Nr. mit die tatsächliche Station-Nr. nicht übereinstimmen.
Das wurde andeuten dass dein STEP7 Projekt überhaupt nicht mit tatsächliche Hardware Konfiguration passt, und vermutlich eine falsche Backup ist.
Absolut die korrekte Backup finden und überprüfen bevor du was weiter machst.

Ich schlage vor:
Die Backup Projekt in STEP7 laden den du vermutest ist die richtige.
Das Projekt unter eine neue Name speichern.
Manuell checken ob die Hardware Konfiguration passt mit die realen Hardware, inkl. Profibus Stations-Nr.
Ein Bausteinvergleich zwischen die offline und online Bausteine durchführen. Hoffentlich ergibt es keine Unterschiede !
Wenn keine Unterschiede in Hardware und Software gefunden sind, dann kannst du Probieren die Hardware ins Stations zu laden.
Wenn es Unterschiede gibts, dann must du sie näher untersuchen. Es wäre aber schlecht, weil dann hast du kein aktuellen Backup.


----------



## JesperMP (17 September 2020)

Awil schrieb:


> Step 7 V5.6 hat mir auch sofort die Meldung gegeben, dass es die Konfiguration schon gibt.


Die bestehende Station wird nicht überschrieben. Es wird eine weitere Station angelegt.



Awil schrieb:


> Jedoch ebenfalls das ein neues Netz mit abgeänderten Namen erstellt wird. Dies konnte ich nicht abbrechen.


Das bestehende Profibus Netz wird nicht überschrieben. Es wird eine neue Profibus Netz angelegt.



Awil schrieb:


> Jetzt glaube ich, das ich einige Busteilnehmer doppelt habe und das dadurch auch 2 Teilnehmer nicht mehr erreichbar sind.


Wenn du ein Station Laden ins PG gemacht hast, wird die bestehende Konfiguration nicht berührt (sie oben). In das STEP7 Projekt kann es mehrere Profibus Netzte sein. Sie beeinflüssen nicht einander. 
Dass es trotdem passiert ist dass es gibt nicht erreichbare Teilnehmer in das Profibus Netz ist verdächtig.
Ich schlage vor dass du wie in vorigen Beitrag beschrieben die beste Backup findest, und die Hardware und Software vergleicht mit was tatsächlig installiert ist.


----------



## Awil (17 September 2020)

Jep ich habe einfach die Station ins PG geladen. Bin dann vom Backup wieder neu ausgegangen, Baustein Vergleich gemacht und nur ein paar Daten DB waren unterschiedlich. Dann habe ich meine Änderungen eigepflegt und Übertragen und es lief.

Die nicht erreichbaren Teilnehmer waren TS-Messungen die ihren Wartungszyklus überschritten haben und dadurch einen Profibus Fehler herausgegeben haben. 

Merci Beaucoup für eure hilfe


----------

